# Removing Shifter Knob



## 97sentrachik (Nov 26, 2005)

I want to replace my shifter knob with an LED shifter knob but I can't seem to get the knob off. Any idea how to, since it doesn't seem to want to twist off?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

If it is a manual, it does twist off, if auto, theres 2 screws on the front.


----------



## 97sentrachik (Nov 26, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> If it is a manual, it does twist off, if auto, theres 2 screws on the front.


Okay, thanks. Let me go try that


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

97sentrachik said:


> Okay, thanks. Let me go try that



hmmm im trying to get mine off and the thing wont budge i used vice grips ive used vicegrips and a hammer.... any suggestions :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the manual unscrews, but if it's your first time, you gotta break it loose. just grab the sucker and twist it as hard as you can.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

shit... i had to saw zawl mind off. Good luck with the twisting! Your going to need it.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

I saw mine as well.... Goodluck


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

they'll come off, they wont want to but they will. Vice grips and a good quick hard yank. Don't just grab and start pulling. lean forward then yank back with your body. Just hope you don't fall over backwards and look like a jackass too much


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=15849&highlight=removing+shifter+knob
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=37949&highlight=removing+shifter+knob
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=92938&highlight=removing+shifter+knob

How many times does this really need to be asked? Thats just a few of them. Just get a wrag, wrap it around it the knob and twist with a pair of pliers.


----------

